# SD Pics 4 Day Trip! (more pics added)



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Just thought I would share a few. No observations. I dont want my thread to get shut down. So here are the pictures! Thanks for looking!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going, I like the look of that pasture you were hunting. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like another good hunt.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

great pics love the one of the dog all camoed up


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like you had some good hunts :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would have done anything to be hunting _any_ one day of the past 10 days! Lucky guy. Been hell week as we are calling it


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think he went down before the flood hit. Like two weeks ago.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No we hunted Thursday through Sunday last week. Here is a few more pictures!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the setup in the first pic. of your second post, it looks like it would make for some fun shooting! how many socks you runnin?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

1500


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great spread and pics Shootem.....


----------

